# Débit ADSL



## clan (17 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 
Je voudrais connaître le débit internet dispo sur mon mac bookpro. En particulier quand la connexion à un site est lente, j'aimerais vérifier à quel débit j'ai concrètement accès. On m'a conseillé d'utiliser l'appli "moniteur d'activité", mais ce n'est pas très pratique et j'avoue que je n'y comprends pas grand chose
Merci pour votre attention
Camille


----------



## sparo (17 Juillet 2012)

http://www.degrouptest.com/test-debit.php/


----------



## nifex (17 Juillet 2012)

http://www.speedtest.net/


----------



## Simbouesse (17 Juillet 2012)

j'utilise principalement speedtest.net comme nifex


----------



## clan (21 Juillet 2012)

Merci, mais je ne veux pas tester la vitesse de mon ordi, mais connaître le débit de ma connexion. Y a t-il un outil intégré à mac book pro qui permet de le savoir ? Sur windows il existe un icône en bas d'écran, il suffit d'un clic  pour que le débit s'affiche et sur mac ??


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2012)

Intégré, seulement dans Moniteur d'activité à ma connaissance.

Mais le plus pratique : iStat Pro (widget)
Et utiliser un coin actif pour activer le Dashboard.

Comme ça d'un geste on voit le débit (par exemple pendant un téléchargement).

Ici en wi-fi et "au repos"




Ici en Ethernet pendant le téléchargement d'une vidéo sur Youtube 




Les KB/S sont des KiloBytes par seconde, donc des Kilo-octets.
474 Ko/s = 3,79 Mbps (multiplier par 8)


----------



## clan (5 Août 2012)

Merci Renaud, mais je ne comprend pas ce que tu  entends par "utiliser un coin actif pour activer le Dashboard".
Désolée certaines fonctionnalité du mac m'échappent totalement.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

 va dans préférences système / Expose et Spaces / Exposé.

En bas ou en haut à droite du petit écran, tu choisis "dashboard".

Ainsi quand tu enverras le curseur dans ce coin, toutes les fenêtres se masqueront et tu activeras le dashboard


----------



## ev (5 Août 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> va dans préférences système / Expose et Spaces / Exposé.
> 
> ...



bonjour,

Juste une précision, depuis Lion Exposé et Spaces ont été remplacé par Mission Control.


----------



## ntx (5 Août 2012)

MenuMeters permet d'ajouter des menus dans la barre de menus, dont les débits réseaux entrant et sortant.


----------

